# Errrm think I gained a few pounds



## Phatz (May 4, 2009)

over the winter  my last years swim suit seems a little tight.
View attachment P5027240 (450 x 600).jpg


View attachment P5027251 (450 x 600).jpg


View attachment P5027282 (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## AlethaBBW (May 4, 2009)

You are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Phatz (May 4, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> You are ADORABLE!!!



thats really made me smile


----------



## natasfan (May 4, 2009)

just a few?
LOL


----------



## Phatz (May 4, 2009)

natasfan said:


> just a few?
> LOL



hee hee what can i say i was incapcitated at christmas with a broken leg not allowed to walk so i got a bit bored lol... ohhh the yummy holiday food. dont ya find ya eat more in cold weather.. probably why im hunting for a new swim suit now lol


----------



## natasfan (May 4, 2009)

Phatz said:


> hee hee what can i say i was incapcitated at christmas with a broken leg not allowed to walk so i got a bit bored lol... ohhh the yummy holiday food. dont ya find ya eat more in cold weather.. probably why im hunting for a new swim suit now lol



lol
that belly looks very well feeded!


----------



## natasfan (May 4, 2009)

Phatz said:


> hee hee what can i say i was incapcitated at christmas with a broken leg not allowed to walk so i got a bit bored lol... ohhh the yummy holiday food. dont ya find ya eat more in cold weather.. probably why im hunting for a new swim suit now lol



and about your broken leg, i can imagine that you have been eating tons during that bored time!


----------



## Tracii (May 5, 2009)

OMG you are too cute!!!


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 5, 2009)

Wow! You have a gorgeous body!  And I think you have an absolutely amazing tummy. Good work on the gain.


----------



## Russ2d (May 5, 2009)

Love the belly, wonderful


----------



## imfree (May 5, 2009)

Don't worry about it, Phatz, you look great
and the suit probably just shrank from not
being worn and washed over the winter.
:doh:It happens to almost everyone!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2009)

way to go Phatz!!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 8, 2009)

Well, even if you did, you are pretty hot, ma'am!


----------



## dragorat (May 9, 2009)

*You were a beauty the 1st time I saw you & you've just gotten more so.The bathing suit looks fine to me...*


----------



## MatthewB (May 9, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## bluemag (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh yes, dear beautiful Phatz - you are lovely beyond words [I sigh deep sighs when I see your images - you're friend of my friend Weeza aren't you?]
I donwload and CHERISH ALL MY LIFE.
A few pounds more is so so lovely on such a sweet big soft body as yours!
Your stomach and tummy so heavely - just a little more heavenly still! I would cross oceans and deserts to find such a rare beauty as you are to me (a TRUE FA!).
Just to look upon you is paradise - to imagine holding you (or maybe you holding me - see my sig below) .... "You take my breath away" (Song title ;recorded by Berlin 1984) 
A little more still; pigout a little more is fine, just fine - as you are is fine too. THE SWIMSUIT SO CUTE ON YOU.
You will always be beautiful in my eyes ....
- bluemag xxxxxx :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 13, 2009)

Hubba-hubbah-hu-WOW! :wubu:

There's enough sexy in that swimsuit to make three beautiful women 8D


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 13, 2009)

omg! You are a freakin hottie!!!! Keep posting!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 14, 2009)

you have a cute tummy!!


----------



## Weeze (Jun 14, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> omg! You are a freakin hottie!!!! Keep posting!



donni and phatz are going to be my next threesome.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> donni and phatz are going to be my next threesome.




YES PLEASE!!!!! I'll bring the whipped cream, you bring the cherries?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 14, 2009)

There's a Plus-Size Goddess Paysite temple with Phatz' name inscribed in marble above the portico should she wish to avail herself of it.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Weeze (Jun 14, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> YES PLEASE!!!!! I'll bring the whipped cream, you bring the cherries?



dealllllll


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 15, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> There's a Plus-Size Goddess Paysite temple with Phatz' name inscribed in marble above the portico should she wish to avail herself of it.:bow::bow::bow:



With deep conviction, I second this sentiment.

Now I must let my mouth go agape. you're too much beauty to hold back the reaction.


----------

